# El Chapo escapes---again



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mexico drug kingpin 'Chapo' Guzman escapes prison in tunnel | Reuters


You can't keep a good man down, LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Mexico drug kingpin 'Chapo' Guzman escapes prison in tunnel | Reuters
> 
> 
> You can't keep a good man down, LOL


I see nothing to laugh about here - you have an odd sense of humor, chico.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

After escaping from a prison and being on the loose for 12 years I would think they would have cameras on him 24 hours a day, but no, he has a mile long tunnel built, goes for a shower and disappears...I can't wait for the movie to come out and think it's hilarious. Hard to keep a billionaire in jail...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Mexico drug kingpin 'Chapo' Guzman escapes prison in tunnel | Reuters


The word "escape" is not the proper description of his exit.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> After escaping from a prison and being on the loose for 12 years I would think they would have cameras on him 24 hours a day, but no, he has a mile long tunnel built, goes for a shower and disappears...I can't wait for the movie to come out and think it's hilarious. Hard to keep a billionaire in jail...


My former comment still stands, chico, but to each his own, sense of humor, black humor, in your case.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Better than NO humor.........


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

When you are touched by this thug's actions, I think you would start loosing that twisted sense of humor


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Better than NO humor.........


I have a sense of humor - it's just different from yours.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It is showing the depth of corruption in Mexico and I do not see anything funny about it. I guess I have no sense of humor either.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

He only has to threaten the families of a few guards and he's out. What took time was digging that tunnel


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes and everyone was conveniently asleep when that happened. I would be that there was a lot more to the escape than a few guards that were threatened and / or paid off.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Rumor has it that the tunnel was very sophisticated and had electric light, air conditioning, and a Starbuck's.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Rumor has it that the tunnel was very sophisticated and had electric light, air conditioning, and a Starbuck's.


The prison escape tunnel Starbucks always have the best carrot cake.


----------



## Rwrobb (Jul 13, 2014)

I wonder if the DEA had caught him and were holding him in an American jail if there would have been a different outcome. With his money and power I think it would be hard to predict.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes it would have been interesting. Considering that 2 criminasl just escaped last month by just manipulating some guards , it would be interesting to see what he would or could do in the States. The story is not over, you never know what will happen next.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

In light of the elaborate nature of the tunnel, was it built for only "one" escape? It seems like over-kill and leading me to think that it had been used for many other reason. Perhaps not for the delivery of four-star restaurant food or a pizza, but perhaps for drugs, cell-phones, etc.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

chicois8[I said:


> ;7645562]After escaping from a prison and being on the loose for 12 years I would think they would have cameras on him 24 hours a day, but no, he has a mile long tunnel built, goes for a shower and disappears...I can't wait for the movie to come out and think it's hilarious. Hard to keep a billionaire in jail...


[/I]

I agree, Chicois, that this would make a great movie and probably will some day. Too bad the Keystone cops, the Marx Brothers and Peter Sellers are all dead. The human comedy continues and this is one highly amusing episode (( if viewed dispassionately) demonstrative of the almost unbelievable and ubiquitous corruption that is Mexico´s curse these days as well as the curse, more or less, of much of that part of Mother Earth inhabited by humans if a little less obvious in some other poitical jurisdictions 

By the way; there is no reason to suppose that the obscene violence perpetrated by the cartel functiories under El Chapo´s leadership will be exacerbated by his new found freedom. The violence may, however, become more focused if his former power has not diminished.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> In light of the elaborate nature of the tunnel, was it built for only "one" escape? It seems like over-kill and leading me to think that it had been used for many other reason. Perhaps not for the delivery of four-star restaurant food or a pizza, but perhaps for drugs, cell-phones, etc.


I don't know if it's overkill considering who it was built for. 

I just heard a reporter on CBC news state that when he escaped in 2001, he paid $2.5 million (dollars) to prison staff/guards to aid in that escape (I haven't found any other sources to know how accurate that is, though). The same freelance journalist stated the current fears that he will "re-establish control" over the Sinaloa Cartel are misleading, in that he never lost control as evidenced by this jailbreak.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> I don't know if it's overkill considering who it was built for.
> 
> I just heard a reporter on CBC news state that when he escaped in 2001, he paid $2.5 million (dollars) to prison staff/guards to aid in that escape (I haven't found any other sources to know how accurate that is, though). The same freelance journalist stated the current fears that he will "re-establish control" over the Sinaloa Cartel are misleading, in that he never lost control as evidenced by this jailbreak.


"... same freelance journalist ... " is probably Anabel Hernadez and she is thought of by some as a conspiracy theorist who is well know to make up many preposterous accusations and "facts" to sell books and get paid to do interviews.

Think of David Icke in the English speaking world as a counterpart. 

They dab in a bit of truth and exploit it into surreal senarios and present it as facts [their secret insider informers etc.] that only some could find plausable to believe. IMO


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It sure pissed off The Donald and gave him something else to rant about

Trump: 'Corrupt' Mexican officials let 'El Chapo' go | MSNBC


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> I don't know if it's overkill considering who it was built for.
> 
> I just heard a reporter on CBC news state that when he escaped in 2001, he paid $2.5 million (dollars) to prison staff/guards to aid in that escape (I haven't found any other sources to know how accurate that is, though). The same freelance journalist stated the current fears that he will "re-establish control" over the Sinaloa Cartel are misleading, in that he never lost control as evidenced by this jailbreak.





chicois8 said:


> After escaping from a prison and being on the loose for 12 years I would think they would have cameras on him 24 hours a day, but no, he has a mile long tunnel built, goes for a shower and disappears...I can't wait for the movie to come out and think it's hilarious. Hard to keep a billionaire in jail...


They did have cameras on his cell. The only place the cameras couldn´t see was his own shower stall in his cell. 

The tunnels I saw on video under the border in San Diego and Calexico Ca. over the last decade and a half or more all had the same system as many are 400 or 500 feet below the ground level in soft soil and need to be reinforced with concrete and wood beams to function and not collapes and have an earth removal system on tracks, ventalation , lights and electricity for power tools etc..

Sonar can only register at certain openings in the earth in sq. feet at certain depths so they keep the tunnels deep, low and narrow to avoid modern sonar detection and come straight up under the target area.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Sonar can only register at certain openings in the earth in sq. feet at certain depths so they keep the tunnels deep, low and narrow to avoid modern sonar detection and come straight up under the target area.


Ground penetrating radar, not sonar.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm getting a little confused. In various articles I've read that he was last seen on Friday night, on Saturday morning and on Saturday night---the only thing consistent is that it was 8:52. Okay. whether Friday/Saturday or AM/PM we at least know he was seen at 8:52. Now my question is: When did they finally decide that he had escaped? How long after 8:52 did the alarm sound?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> "... same freelance journalist ... " is probably Anabel Hernadez and she is thought of by some as a conspiracy theorist who is well know to make up many preposterous accusations and "facts" to sell books and get paid to do interviews.
> 
> Think of David Icke in the English speaking world as a counterpart.
> 
> They dab in a bit of truth and exploit it into surreal senarios and present it as facts [their secret insider informers etc.] that only some could find plausable to believe. IMO


No. It was a male journalist with a British accent (not David Icke) reporting from Mexico City. The CBC doesn't generally engage in yellow journalism. It is true that Guzman was on Forbes' "most powerful in the world" list for several years, with an estimated worth of US$1 billion. If you've got a billion dollars, what's a couple million to buy your way out? Also, if he was able to continue managing his cartel the last time he was in jail for several years, likely he would find a way to do the same again. It seems to me he has many fiercely loyal followers. 

My main point was that, given who the tunnel was intended for, with his wealth, influence, power as well as the capacity to carry through on threats and intimidation, I don't think the tunnel just for one person's escape was overkill. He may come from humble origins, but perhaps he no longer likes to get his fingernails dirty...


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, when Hollywood makes a movie of this, they should cast Tom Cruise for the starring role of El Chappo. FINALLY, he will not be too short for the role, and the ages will pretty well match up once the film starts shooting, mid-50s (With a nod to all the outrage when Cruise starred in the Jack Reacher movie, after the character in the mega-selling novel series who is 6'5" and 250 pounds, the absolutely essential trait of Reacher).

While I also think this escape is hilarious, it also brought out that the president brought an entourage of 300 people with him for his state visit to France, and apparently most of his Cabinet (and I'm sure their spouses as well). I wonder what that boondoggle is costing the taxpayers of Mexico?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

EL Chapo escapes while the President and his court travels to France and receives a medal from the Sorbonne.. that is pretty rich.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Porfirio Diaz "retired" in Paris, maybe EPN is contemplating the same.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mattoleriver said:


> Porfirio Diaz "retired" in Paris, maybe EPN is contemplating the same.


An excellent point. A question - did don Porfirio retire or was he retired?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually President Peña Nieto just commited 8 millions euro to redo the Mexican pavilion at the Cité universitaire in Paris, bought 50 helicoptaires for the army and the rector of UNAM and the one from La Sorbonne worked on an exchange program. a small contingent of the Mexican army was included in the 14 th of July parade,I know there is a Mexican expo in Paris right now so some business deals were probably cut both way..hopefully it was not all spending but something positive will come ot of it..
I forgot they also wll get some training out of the French gendarmerie . That was the info put out by the French consulate , I am sure there is more..

Paris is not a bad place to live if you have lost of money ...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Paris is not a bad place to live if you have lost of money ...


That's what I tell people about New York City . . .


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting take on relationship between EPN and El Chapo:

How El Chapo’s tunnel could bury the rival who jailed him, Mexico’s president - The Washington Post

Was EPN's nickname really “Bombón,” for his allegedly gorgeous looks?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I wonder how it looked on the guards monitor when the electric ankle monitor El Chapo was wearing started descending down the ladder........Then off the screen,LOL
Will the El Chapo Underground Construction Co. get the next contract for future metro lines in DF?
Will Tom Cruz play El Chapo in the movie and the Keystone Cops play the guards?.........


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_...Will Tom Cruz play El Chapo in the movie and the Keystone Cops play the guards?.........[/QUOTE]_

Forget Tom Cruise. The perfect typecast for El Chapo would be Joe Pesci who played short, bright, violent and unpredictably volatile characters opposite Robert De Niro in such movies as_ Casino, Goodfellas _and _Raging Bull_.

The Keystone Cops would do fine as the cops and Peter Sellers as Inspector Clouseau assigned to track El Chapo down. Sincé, in my movie anyway, which should reflect real life to some extent, El Chapo is never recaptured so I have yet to figure out the ending. We would have to produce the film in France where an ambiguous denouement is standard fare. while U.S. movies require coclusions that satisfy the general audience. 

Regardless of what one may think of El Chapo and his associates, one must concede that that was one of the finest examples of superior teamwork, featuring both gangsters and involved prison personnel from top to bottom, ever to provide exquisite morning entertainment over one´s media choice and a cup of coffee and this event has "legs".

As for the actual event, the timing could not have been more perfect with EPN and his vast entourage in Paris where he was presented with a medal as head of the Mexican State and the wine at state parties was flowing freely while El Chapo was riding his moto to freedom courtesy of corrupted officials and expert tunnel construction experts all in his employ.

El Chapo is reputed to have said of those facilitating his ride to freedom, "The dog always dances and I play the music."


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> Forget Tom Cruise. The perfect typecast for El Chapo would be Joe Pesci who played short, bright, violent and unpredictably volatile characters opposite Robert De Niro in such movies as_ Casino, Goodfellas _and _Raging Bull_.


A 72-year-old actor with a Jersey accent portraying El Chapo? I don't know.

I think if I was casting the role of El Chapo in a U.S.- produced film, my first call would be to Michael Peña's agent. He's only an inch taller than El Chapo, is Latino, and is only about 40 years old, so you can easily make him look older or younger, depending on the timeline of the story.

He's also a Scientologist, so that should appease the folks who think Tom Cruise would be right for the part.


----------

